# Attacked during sleep?



## Jynlnd13 (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't know of any other way to describe it. I was wondering if anyone else has experinced this. It had happened to me at lest 3 times that I can remember.

I am asleep, but I am totally aware of what is going on. I'm being held down, I can't move, almost suffocated, I am struggling to break free. But the only way I am ever released is by calling out the name of Jesus, once I think it was the Lord's pray. But in these dreams I am so drained and I am fighting so heard to yell out to Jesus, to call on him. I'm asleep during the whole thing, but it seems so real and like I've literally been drained of my power and I wake up scared. I'm not sure but I may have even watched myself struggle one time while I was dreaming the whole thing.

Has this happened to anyone else? Is it possible to be attacked while sleeping by something negative?


----------



## dinanicole (Jul 31, 2010)

i've heard of this.  there is a technical name for it when your body is still paralyzed but you are concious so it like a frozen sleep state.  it could be biological and when you call out for Jesus it is a subconcious stress relief or somthin so your muscles relax.

I've also heard of ppl feeling like it was a the weight of a ghost holding them down or somthin.

I've experienced this many times.  the best thing to do is not panic it just makes it worse. wait for your body to 'come alive' again. and pray to calm your nerves.  
hope that helps


----------



## SND411 (Jul 31, 2010)

I heard it is sometimes called sleep paralysis


----------



## lovelyone80 (Jul 31, 2010)

its called Sleep Paralysis

I get it too. they (doctors) are not sure of the causes but you should google it and read up on it. 
it's a very interesting phenomenon and is attributed to with alien attacks, ghosts, the "witch riding your back" etc etc. it also includes hallucinations and odd smells.


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you for all of the responses! It indeed is a strange thing, it does feel like someone is holding me down. I will do more research, thanks again!


----------



## michc (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes it has happened to me and although there is a medical condition, it can be a spiritual attack. I have felt as if someone has been sitting on my back (whilst I'm lying on my stomach) stopping me from breathing, i've felt hands around my throat trying to strangle me etc, and it all started after I gave my life to Christ. 

When it has happended I have begun praying and that is when the 'attack' would cease.


----------



## Laela (Jul 31, 2010)

Yours was a demonic attack.... I've responded to your post in the other thread...be blessed.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=307291&page=2





Jynlnd13 said:


> Thank you for all of the responses! It indeed is a strange thing, it does feel like someone is holding me down. I will do more research, thanks again!


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jul 31, 2010)

I used to OFTEN as a child. OFTEN. This is y its hard for me to see good sometimes. They would molest me. I found out I was molested when I was 2. Those demons stayed with me and terrorized me over n over. I often feel them but they don't come near me because I serve YHWH now. Its forbidden to touch me. Sounds crazy but true


----------



## missusM (Aug 1, 2010)

Jynlnd13 said:


> I don't know of any other way to describe it. I was wondering if anyone else has experinced this. It had happened to me at lest 3 times that I can remember.
> 
> I am asleep, but I am totally aware of what is going on. I'm being held down, I can't move, almost suffocated, I am struggling to break free. But the only way I am ever released is by calling out the name of Jesus, once I think it was the Lord's pray. But in these dreams I am so drained and I am fighting so heard to yell out to Jesus, to call on him. I'm asleep during the whole thing, but it seems so real and like I've literally been drained of my power and I wake up scared. I'm not sure but I may have even watched myself struggle one time while I was dreaming the whole thing.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else? Is it possible to be attacked while sleeping by something negative?




yes.. this is something i have known happen to new converts, its almost like they are trying to scare you to not be a christian.  I have never heard of anyone really overcoming it, but what you did was the right thing, also memorize some fight scriiptures, they dont like that, and whether you are sleeping or not, start with the blood of jesus, then go onto to them if you can.  also it helps to engage a spiritual elder in things like this ,  notice i say spiritual,  sometimes they are the people that are quietest in your church community but they are intercessors on the wall, who will pray a protection around you.  

All the best on your journey, it does get better. promise.


----------



## Marhia (Aug 1, 2010)

I've had this happen to me when i was younger and the second time about a couple of months ago. i was laying in bed (sleep) and it was like I was having an out of body experience because I was looking at all of this happen to me. Ok this black thing flew into my room and got on top of me. From the shape it looked like a woman with a head wrap on. She sat on top of me and held my arms down with her legs and cover my mouth with her hand. I was trying to breathe but it was so hard. So at the same time I'm trying to pull the cover off of my husband because I know that if I get the covers off of him he will wake up and see what was wrong. But my fingers weren't grabbing the covers hard enough. So I started crying and I said Jesus, she sat up and I looked up and i seen the headwrap and something that looked like eyes and I screamed outloud.


----------



## 8HoursFromHome (Aug 1, 2010)

Marhia said:


> I've had this happen to me when i was younger and the second time about a couple of months ago. i was laying in bed (sleep) and it was like I was having an out of body experience because I was looking at all of this happen to me. Ok this black thing flew into my room and got on top of me. From the shape it looked like a woman with a head wrap on. She sat on top of me and held my arms down with her legs and cover my mouth with her hand. I was trying to breathe but it was so hard. So at the same time I'm trying to pull the cover off of my husband because I know that if I get the covers off of him he will wake up and see what was wrong. But my fingers weren't grabbing the covers hard enough. So I started crying and I said Jesus, she sat up and I looked up and i seen the headwrap and something that looked like eyes and I screamed outloud.


 {{{HUGS}}}  I know this is terrifying!  This used to happen to me on a regular basis.  I could be lying right next to someone but couldn't even call for help. The first time (I remember) this happening to me, I was about 4 or 5.  I was sleeping between my grandparents.  I saw something shadowy fly into the room..it hovered above me.  I tried to call gramma and gramp but I couldn't even move.  I remembered everything so vividly.  I told them in the morning but I don't remember their response.erplexed

This doesn't happen to me anymore but I do suffer from panic disorder.  Don't know if the 2 are related...
http://www.castleofspirits.com/sleepparalysis.html


----------



## Marhia (Aug 1, 2010)

displacedcreole said:


> {{{HUGS}}}  I know this is terrifying!  This used to happen to me on a regular basis.  I could be lying right next to someone but couldn't even call for help. The first time (I remember) this happening to me, I was about 4 or 5.  I was sleeping between my grandparents.  I saw something shadowy fly into the room..it hovered above me.  I tried to call gramma and gramp but I couldn't even move.  I remembered everything so vividly.  I told them in the morning but I don't remember their response.erplexed
> 
> This doesn't happen to me anymore but I do suffer from panic disorder.  Don't know if the 2 are related...
> http://www.castleofspirits.com/sleepparalysis.html



I was terrified because right before "it" came on top of me I had, had a bad dream where someone was trying to shoot up my house and all I could see where the bullet holes in the walls and I covered my daughter with my body to shield her from the bullets. I looked around for my husband and he was also safe and crouching down. And then it like cut scene to people outside in black shooting then left. And then right after that the incident happened.


----------



## missusM (Aug 1, 2010)

But dont get caught up in that, the devil uses ppl images like that to put fear in you, and so on, fear is the enemy of faith.   When you are attacked like that, the blood of Jesus is really all you need to get those angels on your side.  also, its imperative that if there is a door into your life ie sin, that it is closed.  He  (satan) never stops trying to kill, steal and destroy, so do like James says Submit yourselves, then, to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you (4:7)
i get attacked if i allow thoughts of Depression or even if i go to specific sites on the web,  i look at that and stop doing the activity and i put it in prayer.  
I really think that when something like this happens this is when you need to get your elders, christian friends on side to pray for you. I know I will be for you, hoping that this will be the last time it happens.


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 1, 2010)

I've had this feeling quite often...being held down, can't move, can't make a sound.  This actually happened to me Friday night (well actually early Saturday morning).  I have been trying to research about it myself and all I can find is sleep paralysis.  

However, what happened to me was different than the other times. I actually heard sound, something mumbling in my ear, and I could actually feel the breath of air from the mumbling. It mumbled the same thing twice, then released me. I'm not sure what it said but it was mumbling so fast I could not understand. It was scary because I know for a fact I was not dreaming nor hallucinating.



Laela said:


> Yours was a demonic attack.... I've responded to your post in the other thread...be blessed.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=307291&page=2


How can you tell the difference between a demonic attack and sleep paralysis? That's what I've been trying to figure out because this has been happening to me ever since I was young, during times when I was not out of the will of God or sinning or doing any evil.


----------



## missusM (Aug 1, 2010)

Poohbear said:


> I've had this feeling quite often...being held down, can't move, can't make a sound.  This actually happened to me Friday night (well actually early Saturday morning).  I have been trying to research about it myself and all I can find is sleep paralysis.
> 
> However, what happened to me was different than the other times. I actually heard sound, something mumbling in my ear, and I could actually feel the breath of air from the mumbling. It mumbled the same thing twice, then released me. I'm not sure what it said but it was mumbling so fast I could not understand. It was scary because I know for a fact I was not dreaming nor hallucinating.
> 
> ...




I wont even hazard a guess, except sometimes its inherited.  look the best thing is like I said, talk to your elders in your church community,  that to me is not sleep paralysis, but I wont be presumptuous.


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 1, 2010)

missusM said:


> I wont even hazard a guess, except sometimes its inherited. look the best thing is like I said, talk to your elders in your church community, that to me is not sleep paralysis, but I wont be presumptuous.


I go to a small church. Only been there for about 8 years. The church doesn't have any elders for real. Just my dad the pastor and one minister and one deacon.


----------



## Bb92 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok, this happens to me sometimes and it is scary. My whole body is paralyzed except for my toes.
What I do to stop it is right before I "feel" it happen I force myself to wake up and then I talk to God for awhile... 
Does anyone else know when "it" is about to happen? 

And for hallucinations I saw a random desk on my ceiling...


----------



## missusM (Aug 3, 2010)

Poohbear said:


> I go to a small church. Only been there for about 8 years. The church doesn't have any elders for real. Just my dad the pastor and one minister and one deacon.


hi again,

well there are churches everywhere, when i had a particular demonic attack, i had just left my old church, i found one that had a christian counselling service, they prayed for me and it calmed me.  If youre church doesnt have what you need, you can always look elsewhere.  do some research, i'm sure there is something.  


all the best.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 5, 2010)

I play Scriptures in my room all night. I had a few attacks when I moved to my new place, but playing the Scriptures keeps my spirit calm and protected. I've also been told to keep an open bible in the room, if you can't play the Scriptures (i.e. the disturb a sibling or husband who you share a room with).


----------



## MSee (Aug 5, 2010)

It would be so much easier if I could just believe this is just sleep paralysis, but my experiences and those of others I know says otherwise. I’ve learnt so much about this from LHCF but I learnt so much more after a long period of fasting and praying. I was specifically asking answers for one event when I was being pressed down and while fighting it I looked over at husband to see if he didn’t here me struggling and I saw a strange apparition manifest over him as if sitting on him. Two nights later I was searching for answers on the internet and came upon a web page which had the exact image of what I had seen on it. The article didn’t speak about the image though and at that time the info I got was sketchy but some time after I did a fast about it, and here’s what I learnt.

There are various possible causes. Sometimes it can be of the individuals own doing which opens the door to the attack. Like knowingly or ignorantly dabbling in the occult (could be as simple as certain games etc.) It could be unconfessed sin in your life etc. On a personal level I learnt to identify the possible signs of one type of attack (I found there are different kinds though similar) and it reminds me of this verse 

Ephesians 4:26-27 Be ye angry and sin not: let not the sun go down upon your wrath: Neither give place to the devil.

I found that during the day I would get crazily busy, feel very pressured, my mind would be running full speed, loaded with a multitude of negative thoughts and somebody would get me angry, really angry. Then look out, I’ll get to bed late, tired upset and boom here it comes. (I must mention the incident above happened after a terrible argument.) Now I’m not talking about an ordinary bad day but it’s hard to describe it. This type usually corresponds with me having to use my talent in church the next day and my DH thought it had to do with anxiety until I had one episode that was so horrible that along with multiple attacks, something galloped across our roof. As far as I knew I was not scheduled to do anything in church. I woke extremely tired, lost my voice had to struggle to get anything done with thoughts running through my mind to not bother go to church. I did go, extremely late and much to my surprise the visiting Pastor asked me to come and sing at the closing. That day I saw the first deliverance in our church. Wish I could say I was rejoicing but I was tired, scared, guilty (although I had repented) and so spent most of the time singing “OH the Blood of Jesus”

I would suggest seeking God about it and be ready to let Him expose anything you are doing that may be an open door. Check and see if it happens before you come into situations in which you have to minister or use your gift. Identify your own besetting sin (mine is anger and I’m working hard at overcoming and in Jesus name I will) The devil may be trying to intercept your victory. Unfortunately he won few times before I learnt to fight through the extreme weariness and depression that seem to come after certain attacks. I just couldn’t do what I was scheduled to do.

Sometimes it may not be because of anything you do per say but what people close to you are doing or have done. Depending on the relationship the devil may think he has legal rights to harass you too. A simple but strange example is that one night just before I was pressed I dreamed a strange dream and it began with music. When I came out of that one I asked my DH if he had been listening to music earlier in the night. He was listening to some movie sound tracks on you tube. About 2 nights later he finally got me to listen to the various tracks to see if it was one I heard. He started playing this one then that. Then he played one that was the exact rhythm. It was like something run up my spine and I found myself bolting and running out of the room screaming. It was the latest ‘Batman’ movie soundtrack. I had never seen it nor heard the music personally before that night. My DH had the audacity to be calling me back to ‘face my fears’ WHAT- EV-VER 

Sometimes they are actually generated by another human being acting independently if they know how or paying someone else to attack you spiritually. It is usually someone who knows you might even call the next day to ‘check if you are all right’. Ladies I found this one hard to believe but I kept coming up on articles from African Pastors and people who were delivered from witchcraft that would testify to the happening. I concluded that envy and hatred are twins. I then got angry and that led me down a wrong path but God took me full circle and I want to assure you ladies that power belongs to God. Those who give themselves over to darkness can only do so much and no more. NEVER LET FEAR OVERCOME YOU. You will feel fear when these things happen but prep yourselves with some good scriptures at night and if an attack does come, the name of Jesus or of God never fails. When you get out pray, pray, pray and rebuke the spirit of fear, sing some good worship songs. 

Psalms 91:5-6 allude to these things ‘terror by night, pestilence that walketh in darkness’. For some the ‘warfare prayers’ work. I found that some of them invited more attacks so I let God’s word and the Holy Spirit guide me if I don’t know what to pray. 

I believe those who have these attacks are a threat to the kingdom of darkness. Many of us don’t know the power we posses nor our potential in Christ, but make no mistake our true adversary knows.  Don’t focus on the evil, press into God find out what His purpose for you is. Keep pressing in He will shield you. I repeat don't focus on the evil. I'm at the point where I can testify that my desire to "know and understand" got me very much sidetracked. It was probably a necessary experience but now I know it's best to fous  on God and what He would have you do.

I know there is more to this but hopefully those few things I learnt could help someone else. It would be good to find someone in the church to talk to and pray for you but unfortunately for me I had a bad experience doing this. Pray and let God lead you to the right person.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 5, 2010)

MSee said:


> It would be so much easier if I could just believe this is just sleep paralysis, but my experiences and those of others I know says otherwise. I’ve learnt so much about this from LHCF but I learnt so much more after a long period of fasting and praying. I was specifically asking answers for one event when I was being pressed down and while fighting it I looked over at husband to see if he didn’t here me struggling and I saw a strange apparition manifest over him as if sitting on him. Two nights later I was searching for answers on the internet and came upon a web page which had the exact image of what I had seen on it. The article didn’t speak about the image though and at that time the info I got was sketchy but some time after I did a fast about it, and here’s what I learnt.
> 
> There are various possible causes. Sometimes it can be of the individuals own doing which opens the door to the attack. Like knowingly or ignorantly dabbling in the occult (could be as simple as certain games etc.) It could be unconfessed sin in your life etc. On a personal level I learnt to identify the possible signs of one type of attack (I found there are different kinds though similar) and it reminds me of this verse
> 
> ...


 

To the bolded. i totally agree. I kept having these attacks. the devil can also have legal access if you've been abused sexually. I remember it would always feel like they were molesting me, pulling off my panties. I couldn't breathe.  also I remember being pulled in between realms and demons screaming at me for choosing to serve YHWH and not them. I remember one night seeing this monster screaming: you were supposed to serve me, not good, not God. and It dug its claws in me. I remember screaming back I CHOOSE JESUS I CHOOSE JESUS I CHOOSE JESUS I CHOOSE JESUS. then it screamed and dropped me. the next morning I saw claw marks in my sides.  so yes I understand all too weel the power of the supernatural.


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Aug 6, 2010)

luthiengirlie said:


> To the bolded. i totally agree. I kept having these attacks. the devil can also have legal access if you've been abused sexually. I remember it would always feel like they were molesting me, pulling off my panties. I couldn't breathe. also I remember being pulled in between realms and demons screaming at me for choosing to serve YHWH and not them. I remember one night seeing this monster screaming: you were supposed to serve me, not good, not God. and It dug its claws in me. I remember screaming back I CHOOSE JESUS I CHOOSE JESUS I CHOOSE JESUS I CHOOSE JESUS. then it screamed and dropped me. the next morning I saw claw marks in my sides. so yes I understand all too weel the power of the supernatural.


 
Wow! Thanks for sharing ladies, I'm glad to see that others can confirm. I knew I had to do with God and my relationship, etc. Because why else would I also call out to Jesus during these if it weren't important. 

Also Msee thank you, I am for sure turning my life around and I'm going to continue keep making a beeline to our heavenly Father. I know that the power of having a relationship with God will protect me and keep me safe.


----------



## Misseyl (Aug 6, 2010)

Ohhh so they have a name for that "sleep paralysis".  The funny thing is almost a year ago my friend died right in front of me and when I got home and fell asleep on the sofa, I had a dream that I was in her hospital room and doing the exact same things I was doing while she was travelling (dying) -- looking for water to put some flowers, adjusting her tv and what not.  Well it felt like something was sitting on me.  When I was finally able to get free and wake up,  I attribute it to her spirit because there were no explanation for me doing the same things in the dream that which I did while she was dying.  if that makes any sense.


----------



## Chocolate_Silk (Aug 6, 2010)

This has happened to me since I was a little girl. The only difference is I am being attacked or chased by something and I'm always fighting it (even when I was younger about 6). I stopped having them for years and then they began again. The last one I had was about a year and a half ago and I felt like I was being raped by whatever it was; the only thing I could do was start praying and it ended. I was very angry when I was released because I felt violated. It had never touched me that way before.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 6, 2010)

Also know that these things can happen if former owners practiced witchcraft or some cursed in the house. Then it is their legal domain. Only by annointing and pleading the blood of Yeshua can UPSURP that domain. So annoint the house with oil and plead the blood of Yeshua. They may try to fight for their perogative to stay. But still assert the Blood. Or they may linger, but they cannot disturb you and those connected to you. They linger with me..always have since my molestation as a child. But they cannot TOUCH me as I plead the Blood of Yeshua and serve Him


----------



## natural2008 (Aug 6, 2010)

This happens to me and I so don't like it.


----------



## MSee (Aug 6, 2010)

Jynlnd13 said:


> Wow! Thanks for sharing ladies, I'm glad to see that others can confirm. I knew I had to do with God and my relationship, etc. Because why else would I also call out to Jesus during these if it weren't important.
> 
> Also Msee thank you, I am for sure turning my life around and I'm going to continue keep making a beeline to our heavenly Father. I know that the power of having a relationship with God will protect me and keep me safe.


 
You're welcome. 

Actually I must thank you. Sometimes it's hard to ask anyone about these things because they may question your sanity or give you the "you are strange" look . It's good to know I'm not alone. Also I never considered the point about molestation, but now I realise a certain type could have been linked to the fact that I was molested as a child.


----------



## Laela (Aug 6, 2010)

bye bye....


----------



## LovelyRo (Aug 9, 2010)

I read this thread last night before going to bed and sure enough, I had an attack during the middle of the night.  I was in that paralyzed state and it seemed I was awake.  I heard a lot of footsteps coming into my room and I just kept shaking my head no and I eventually woke up yelling no.  I said a prayer over my room and turned on my Pandora Christian station and went back to sleep!

I do get these every once in a while.  This one was more real than others because I had literally just closed my eyes and in the "dream" I saw the very same view I was looking at before I closed my eyes.


----------



## JinaRicci (Aug 10, 2010)

I stayed out of this thread because I don't like remembering but I have to say thanks for all of your testimonies.  God is indeed stronger. 

I have experienced the sleep paralysis thing before.  You know- you try to take a deep breath, not panic and eventually wake up.  But one time when I was in school it was different.  I thought I was dreaming.  I could actually see this thing coming at me and I couldn't talk, couldn't scream.  There was a light switch above my head and I kept trying to turn it on. I could feel myself actually flipping the switch but there was a control across the room too and it was like this thing was laughing at me and switching the light back off.  

The only thing I could do was think the word Jesus and instantly everything went away.  The light came on and it was so suddenly quiet that I thought maybe it really was just a bad dream so I went back to sleep.  It was not until the next day that I saw all of these long slashes on my thigh and once I saw them of course they started to hurt.  That's when I got scared b/c the width was too small to be from my nails and looked more like someone had taken a pin and cut me several times.  

I had my family pray for me.  My mom told me to keep my Bible open at all times.  I had never done anything like that so it was so weird.  But God had been warning me about a girl that was supposed to be my friend.  She was very negative & envious.  She should have been a Christian too but had some strange experiences with evil things from her culture.  I tried to cut her off but we lived in the same dorm and tbh it was hard for me to just drop someone like that.  

I used to catch the elevator and every single time that God instructed me to pray right before it opened she came on board. Back then, it was so hard to believe that someone who I knew could really be evil.  But now I know that there are people who will allow themselves to be used to prevent you from fulfilling your purpose.  

I cut her off completely & eventually moved out of the dorm and it never happened again thanks be to God.  But I continued to pray for God to show me the things in my life that opened me up to evil.  It may not be an attack but everything negative that we're open to like MSee said is not of God. 

Be blessed everyone.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Aug 16, 2010)

Things like this make me know there is a higher being who is God. 

I was attacked in my sleep in 02 and I saw a dark figure appear befor me and throw some kind of powder on me I was so frightened and jumped in the bed scream God! I prayed then went back to bed but too scared to fall asleep. The next morning I tell my then bf what happened and I think something will happen to me, he thought I was crazy but I knew that dream was too real. By the next week I had a massive rash appear all over my body and my face, I looked horrible. I was sick for like 6 months, my dermatologist could not figure out what it was. 

The Devil is real and out there and there are humans that work with him to harm others. I try to not mess with no one and keep to my self. The key is to always pray to God before falling asleep, that is the only way I can sleep throughout the night without having nightmares.


----------

